# CSH : Tweaks



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

K..Cutters...we are coming up on 3 weeks.......

It's time for some of you to start thinking about changes we are going to make sometime in the next 1 to 10 days on your programs.

The first thing to think about is offering PERFECTION in PERFORMANCE and COMPLIANCE untill your tweak! 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6623&highlight=tweaks

DP


----------

